
Successful step in handling space Junk (First of its kind) - rsmets
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/science/mev-1-northrop-grumman-space-junk.html
======
anonymousiam
The article clearly states that this was the first COMMERCIAL rendezvous. It
is NOT the first time this has been done. DARPA's Orbital Express program did
this (and more) in 2007.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_Express](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_Express)

